# What causes swirl marks and other defects in modern paint



## Jean-Claude (Jun 11, 2008)

What Causes Swirl Marks and Other Defects in Modern Paint?

I created this piece some time ago to help new car owners who are otherwise clueless about keeping their cars nice.

In the article I identify the most common sources of paint damage to cars as well as a list of protection options in order of their protective value. These are general items and obviously subjective. For instance, I am a Modesta installer so I bring attention to Modesta in the article. I think it's important to note that Modesta is not the only option for a protective coating and one could use whatever coating they prefer and when applied properly, will still likely hold the same place above sealants.

Too, I love waxes for certain projects but, in general, sealants offer more protection.

And on and on in terms of my opinion.

At any rate, I hope you all enjoy it.

There are some affiliate links but are irrelevant to anyone here. Anyways, they're products you folks know and only good for consumers in the USA. So please ignore them as they're for the random reader finding the page through a Google search.


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

woooow impressive graphic


----------



## Jean-Claude (Jun 11, 2008)

DimitriUK said:


> woooow impressive graphic


Thank you. I spent a lot of time and money to create it.


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Im interested in what the article had to say about silica sprays, and how they suggest that they "increase congestion of the surface leading to requiring decontamination treatments more often". I was wondering what you were referring to with this?

Im also interested in your thought on UV damage, and its prevention asewll.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Is it true that PD has been removed by modesta?

Nice chart.


----------

